# F2 Cockapoo



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

Does anyone else have an F2?

I have noticed so many different looks with the cockapoo.... poodle like/spaniel like, is there anything that you can spot from a pup that will give you an idea of how your pup will develop/look? 

Thanks


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

You will be able to tell before 8 weeks if they are going to have the mustache and beard the facial hair will have started to develope into like an owl eye around their eyes and the coat starts to develope a wave.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

This is my pup Merlin - he is an F2


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Merlin is gorgeous.... the same colouring as the one I am getting, she is 4 wks old at the moment.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We didn't really know what to expect with Vincent (F1) as he looked a lot like a fluffy version of a spaniel puppy, but has grown to be very poodle like, just with long spaniel ears
With F2's it's a little harder to predict I guess but I think the personalities are the same so for me that's what matters!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All variations and mixes in the Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue and Changing Coat feature on My Dogs Life .. 

You will be able to see the coat texture at 4 weeks ... a good breeder will be able to point out the coat type (and character) your prefer and want you to be happy with your puppy xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby is F2 - I think the differing looks have more to do with how they are clipped.

Ian


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

My new puppy is an F2 and she doesnt appear to have much of a wavy all over coat.... she seems a little wavy round the back of her neck but thats it..... just curious as to what her coat will turn out like


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She may have a loose wavy develop overtime or she may favour the cocker in the mix and have a straighter coat texture...

F2 information here .. great article by MandyM 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/mandy-mc/

and some info on further generation breeding here as health testing is always important (along with so many other thngs when breeding  )

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/26/cockapoo-generation-breeding/

Hope some of this helps .. I have seen F2's with a poodly curls, cocker coats and the wavy cockapoo coat ... remember all these coat types can be seen in any mix.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

i breed f2s and i never allow anyone to pick a pup before 4 weeks because you can never tell which pup will be fluffy/smooth etc,this is mainly due to the fact that a lot of new cockapoo owners have allergy issues and i have found that the flat coat pups in the litter that end up just like spaniels do moult but i also think its better for the new owners to decide which coat type they want.at around 4 weeks the fluffy cockapoo type pups will start to develope more facial hair than the cocker type pups and by 6 weeks the cocker type pup will clearly stand out from the others.do you have pics of your pup with its litter mates? xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MandyM has experience of F2's and is a very caring breeder who wants her new owners to have the coat type they prefer


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Mandym
I have attached a video to this thread showing Millie (the pup on the right) and her sister on the left. This video is taken at 4 weeks old. The two other golden girls clearly are more wavy than Millie.

I didnt chose Millie... the breeder chose her for me based on her personality. She is a very happy, waggy girl who the breeder feels would suit a family.

Any advice welcome thank you x


----------

